# The Joe



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

Well its salmon season at the Berrien Springs dam, to bad there is no salmon. Guess the anglers couldnt put two and two together. I have never seen the place so packed and no one is catching any salmon or steelhead. Its got a long night shift of people that you never see the rest the season. These people are just ignorant. Berrien springs maybe passes 1000 total Chinook salmon through the fish ladder these days. Stay home...


----------



## lukasz (May 30, 2012)

I think if you want to go to the joe then go. I didn't catch any today. nor did I have any hookups. however I personally saw two nice steelhead landed on the joe today


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

lukasz said:


> I think if you want to go to the joe then go. I didn't catch any today. nor did I have any hookups. however I personally saw two nice steelhead landed on the joe today


never said there was no fish there period. Was one king that I know of landed down there today in a boat. Think that brings up a total of about 5 that I am aware of for the whole month. As for steelhead and cohos, they are still a very few strangling around. I seen a decent skam caught the other night but it was the only anadromous fish hooked all evening. there was over 60 guys down there between the boats and both sides the dam. 
They will all be gone soon enough when enough people go home empty handed and the word spreads I hope. This thread was just for that spreading the word, dont come down there and expect to bring home a king, if you get one it will probably be the only one you get down there all fall. Hope I am wrong and this cool weather next week brings in some fish. But I sincerely doubt it.


----------



## JVoutdoors (Sep 23, 2013)

Agree. I tried the dam side last Monday evening. Saw one nice Steely caught and saw only 2 Salmon roll. About 8 of us fishing until dark, I stuck it out until about 9:30. Floated spawn, threw plugs and spoons, saw every other technique and these tried but no fish. But was a great night to be standing in the river and for that reason I was not to disappointed.


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

Lot of Salmon in the river... Even seeing quite a few Kings...

I am no where near the Berrien Springs Dam though and not fishing for them either, but seeing quite a few... Even had a few Ho's & Kings follow my streamers back to the boat while chasing Smallies...

There are more Salmon in the river this Fall than I have seen in quite some time...

As far as people being out, I am sure they took the time off work or made the plans in advance and were not aware we would have such warm weather at this time, so they are just making the best of it...


----------



## llpof (Mar 31, 2012)

Boozer said:


> As far as people being out, I am sure they took the time off work or made the plans in advance and were not aware we would have such warm weather at this time, so they are just making the best of it...


I think a fair number of them were just hoping to fish with the legendary Multispeciestamer.


----------



## JVoutdoors (Sep 23, 2013)

Boozer said:


> Lot of Salmon in the river... Even seeing quite a few Kings...
> 
> I am no where near the Berrien Springs Dam though and not fishing for them either, but seeing quite a few... Even had a few Ho's & Kings follow my streamers back to the boat while chasing Smallies...
> 
> ...


As you can tell by my post I am new to posting here. Been reading for a year and finally decided to get engaged. Been hitting the rivers and piers for a couple. Still learning but based on my observations, talking with those more knowledgeble and reading here, this is a wierd year. Have access to a nice piece of private property about 7 miles up the Muskegon. Last Sunday fished it and did not see a fish in any holes. old timer neighbor next to the property said no real push yet on the Muskegon yet. Read the White was done but saw some nice fish there this weekend. only had an hour with grandsons while passing through but we wet a line. Maybe the big rain last weekend will break it loose ?? And cooling off now.


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

The Muskegon is notoriously one of the last rivers to see a push of Kings so that doesn't surprise me...

I myself don't pay much attention to them, just see them while fishing for other species...

I hate Salmon with a passion, everything about them... so am by no means any type of expert on them, but this is certainly an odd year, Lake Michigan is still really warm for this time of year...


----------



## limpinglogan (Sep 23, 2009)

> Lot of Salmon in the river... Even seeing quite a few Kings...
> 
> I am no where near the Berrien Springs Dam though and not fishing for them either, but seeing quite a few... Even had a few Ho's & Kings follow my streamers back to the boat while chasing Smallies...
> 
> There are more Salmon in the river this Fall than I have seen in quite some time...


Head to the JOE!


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

Boozer said:


> Lot of Salmon in the river... Even seeing quite a few Kings...
> 
> I am no where near the Berrien Springs Dam though and not fishing for them either, but seeing quite a few... Even had a few Ho's & Kings follow my streamers back to the boat while chasing Smallies...
> 
> ...


Large number of Indiana planted coho passed by a few weeks ago, They spent no time lingering in the lower river and were on a mission to get back to Indy/upper Joe.


----------



## johnny5alive (Jun 11, 2011)

No fish in the river stay home dont come here.......says the guy posting from the river.


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

johnny5alive said:


> No fish in the river stay home dont come here.......says the guy posting from the river.


I am local, salmon are not around but other species are. But hard to catch them when guys are surrounding the bank and standing on top of where the other species feed. Just as boozer said I to do not target kings on the Joe much anymore these days. I am fishing for other things. If I want kings I fish other river where kings are still found in better numbers.


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

Multispeciestamer said:


> Just as boozer said I to do not target kings on the Joe much anymore these days. I am fishing for other things. If I want kings I fish other river where kings are still found in better numbers.


 Is that why you have been complaining about how many times you fished the pier and river and have not caught a hen king yet this year?


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

Multispeciestamer said:


> I am local, salmon are not around but other species are. But hard to catch them when guys are surrounding the bank and standing on top of where the other species feed. Just as boozer said I to do not target kings on the Joe much anymore these days. I am fishing for other things. If I want kings I fish other river where kings are still found in better numbers.


I have been seeing them, high and low and everywhere in between...

They are a massive pain in the **** as they push the native fish out of the primary holding lies and deeper into cover... You don't even know the Salmon are there until last light when they begin porpoising all over the place...

Been on the river almost every day past few weeks...

If the water was colder, guys would be catching a lot more of them "although probably not in "the run" in these low flows", but just because the catching isn't good, doesn't mean they aren't there...


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Boozer said:


> They are a massive pain in the ****


You're not kidding there! Had a stupid milling buck completely spook a MINT skam I had carefully stalked within range of. That was one time I wish there was a billy with yarn handy. That summer run was so fresh, she was glowing in the sunlight. Irritating ass kings...


----------



## tannhd (Dec 3, 2010)

I hate the season. I very much dislike having to deal with the people that crawl out of their holes to catch "them Kangs". 

They always want to talk to me too. I hate it. Thankfully them kangs are going away soon, which will open up to winter steelheading, my favorite. 

River swine is what we typically call them kangs. I usually take one a year for bait to last me throughout the winter and spring. That's all they're good for really.


----------



## steely74 (Feb 9, 2010)

I love wrenching into a big king with my pin and getting some vicious headshakes. To each his own...


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

wartfroggy said:


> Is that why you have been complaining about how many times you fished the pier and river and have not caught a hen king yet this year?


Yes it is because we dont have any fish.


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

Boozer said:


> I have been seeing them, high and low and everywhere in between...
> 
> They are a massive pain in the **** as they push the native fish out of the primary holding lies and deeper into cover... You don't even know the Salmon are there until last light when they begin porpoising all over the place...
> 
> ...


I have no doubt there are a ton of cohos holding in certain low and high spots, but that has nothing to do with kings. Ive seen a few kings, I seen more kings moving in late August then I have all of Sept.


----------



## lukasz (May 30, 2012)

I have no problem with spending gas money to drive to the joe from the suburbs of Chicago. frankly I look forward to trying for salmon trout and other species next weekend. if I get skunked oh well. I look at it this way. I had a great view of the trees changing colors


----------

